# How to clean Sun Beige carpet (and interiors)



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*How to clean Sun Beige carpet*

I spent most of the day reading the owner's manual that came with my new car (Tolstoy's 'War and Peace' was a quicker read), and took note of all the various warnings in the book - really important stuff like "Don't use a match or lighter to check the contents of the gas tank", and "Don't give the keys to your car to your 3 year old, especially if you install the child seat in the front left position."
One warning that was missing - which I think they really should have included - is as follows: "Don't go into the service work area to schmooze with the friendly service technician who has just dropped a transmission out of a car, then step into your new Phaeton that has sun beige carpets in it." How this warning escaped the legal review process is beyond me. Anyway, I was dumb enough to do just that - and get rewarded with a big, oily footprint right in the middle of my velour floormat, before I even started the car for the first time.
Anyway - I found a way to get the oil out of the floormat without much difficulty, and thought I would share this with the rest of you who have sun beige carpets.
Drop over to your local General Motors dealership, and pick up a bottle of "GM Fabric Cleaner" - their part number 88901982. I'm not much impressed with GM cars, but GM makes really, really high quality chemicals, and I have used this product for years with great results.
When you get home, scarf a microfiber towel from your significant other, and pour a little bit of the GM fabric cleaner on the microfiber towel. Then, very gently wipe the floormat, in all different directions, with the towel.
There are two 'tricks of the trade' here: First is that you put the fabric cleaner on the towel, not the floormat, and second is that you very lightly wipe the floormat in every possible direction. The fabric cleaner will dissolve the stain, and your objective is to transfer the stain to the microfiber towel, not to rub it deeper into your floormat. Hence, the need for a dry floormat, a towel dampened with the fabric cleaner, and a light touch. It's important to use a microfiber towel, because the nature of this type of fabric is that it has a 'tooth' to it - not unlike those things you use to brush lint off clothes - and the 'tooth' will pick up the dirt and transfer it to the towel.
Below, a before and after photo (the stain is used engine oil, which dripped when the technician took the transmission out of someone's Golf III), and a photo of the GM chemical.
PanEuropean
*Before*








*After*








*The magic chemical*


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: How to clean Sun Beige carpet (PanEuropean)*

I'm going to try that technique this week.
Did you notice if using the GM cleaner removes any color from the floor mat.
Also, have you used it on the plastic pieces?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to clean Sun Beige carpet (rmg2)*

RMG:
1) No, it did not remove any colour from the carpet at all.
2) Yes, it works great at removing the scuff marks (kick marks) from the base of the seats, and from the lower edge of the door panels.
I think it is just a high quality detergent. The 'old' GM Fabric Cleaner - which is not available any more, at least, not in Canada, anyway - was Perclorethylene, which is exactly the same as commercial dry cleaning fluid. That stuff you have to be careful with. The 'old' and 'new' products can be differentiated by the container - the old stuff came in a metal can, the new stuff comes in a plastic bottle. The old stuff had a very strong chemical smell (like a volatile solvent), the new stuff bubbles a bit like other liquid detergents do.
Again, I stress that you nicely dampen the microfiber towel, and then use the lightest possible strokes - constantly changing the direction of the stroke - on the fabric you are cleaning. Another useful hint: Take the floormat outside, turn it upside down, and whack the back of it a half a dozen times to knock as much dirt out as you can. Then, (assuming your stain is not fresh oil, like mine was), vacuum the floormat to get rid of any other dirt before you start the cleaning process. The rationale for this is that the GM fabric cleaner will dissolve dirt, and you want to get rid of as much dirt as you can before you start the dissolving process.
PanEuropean


_Modified by PanEuropean at 12:54 AM 10-18-2004_


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: How to clean Sun Beige carpet (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_RMG:
1) No, it did not remove any colour from the carpet at all.
2) Yes, it works great at removing the scuff marks (kick marks) from the base of the seats, and from the lower edge of the door panels.
I think it is just a high quality detergent. The 'old' GM Fabric Cleaner - which is not available any more, at least, not in Canada, anyway - was Perclorethylene, which is exactly the same as commercial dry cleaning fluid. That stuff you have to be careful with. The 'old' and 'new' products can be differentiated by the container - the old stuff came in a metal can, the new stuff comes in a plastic bottle. The old stuff had a very strong chemical smell (like a volatile solvent), the new stuff bubbles a bit like other liquid detergents do.
Again, I stress that you nicely dampen the microfiber towel, and then use the lightest possible strokes - constantly changing the direction of the stroke - on the fabric you are cleaning. Another useful hint: Take the floormat outside, turn it upside down, and whack the back of it a half a dozen times to knock as much dirt out as you can. Then, (assuming your stain is not fresh oil, like mine was), vacuum the floormat to get rid of any other dirt before you start the cleaning process. The rationale for this is that the GM fabric cleaner will dissolve dirt, and you want to get rid of as much dirt as you can before you start the dissolving process.
PanEuropean

_Modified by PanEuropean at 12:54 AM 10-18-2004_

Thank you. I'll try it this week.


----------



## pignolia (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: How to clean Sun Beige carpet (rmg2)*

That is fantastic.
I don't suppose there is any reason that this wouldn't work on carpeting in my home....


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: How to clean Sun Beige carpet (pignolia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pignolia* »_That is fantastic.
I don't suppose there is any reason that this wouldn't work on carpeting in my home....


You're reading my mind.








We have dogs and I think this product might help.


----------



## Suavechavo (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: How to clean Sun Beige carpet (PanEuropean)*

Hey Pan, which dealership did you get it from? I called 10 dealerships and NONE of them had it in stock. I tried Caddilac, Chevy and Buick dealers, none of them had it. They did have the vinyl cleaner but not the fabric cleaner.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to clean Sun Beige carpet (Suavechavo)*

I purchased it in Canada, which is where I live - perhaps the part number might be different in America?
Can anyone from America help here with a part number?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to clean Sun Beige carpet (PanEuropean)*

I've found an even easier way:
Fill up your laundry sink about halfway with warm water, put in a big squirt of dish soap, stuff the mats in the sink (get them right under the water) and scrub them lightly with a brush. When that's done, rinse the soap out by holding them under the tap.
Getting the floormat totally wet in the sink doesn't seem to harm it, and the dirt comes out pretty easily.
PanEuropean
*Floormats after washing in the laundry sink, using dish soap*








*Little hangers made from a coathanger - these will air-dry overnight if hung like this.*


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: How to clean Sun Beige carpet (Highline)*

You could just order a set of the darker charcoal mats. We've had a few do this at the dealer. Just makes life a little simpler.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*For those with light colored interiors*

I have discovered a fabulous foaming cleaner that will extract almost any dirt, grease and stain out of light colored auto interiors. Call _Distinctive Details_ at 1-800-243-5389 and ask for part # 90150. The product is made in Canada but can be ordered from this distributor in Pittsburgh. The name of the product is called* FUTURA*
It has a very pleasant scent and wipes away with a cloth very easily. It is widely used by dealers and detailers.


_Modified by dcowan699 at 5:32 PM 10-22-2006_


----------



## deepak.tripathi (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: For those with light colored interiors (dcowan699)*

Can this product be shipped to the UK or available here?


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: For those with light colored interiors (deepak.tripathi)*

I have to order a couple of cans tomorrow as I am just about out of it. I'll ask your question to the distributor at that time and will report back tomorrow or sometime later this week . I love the stuff. In fact, the product is sold by a networking marketing system so anyone with the time can become a distributor of their products and be a "middle man". I'm not the type to do that. With two boys , I'm pretty much loaded down and time is a luxury right now.


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: For those with light colored interiors (dcowan699)*

I have an office in Pittsburgh,we ship parts back to the UK most week.If you would like to order your product .Send it to my office and I will have it shipped across
Peter,
You have a stain ,could be the answer
Regards Tony


_Modified by plastech at 7:28 AM 10-28-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: For those with light colored interiors (dcowan699)*

*Archival Note:* Related posts - 
Volkswagen Cleaning Instructions for Dealers, VW Recommended Chemicals
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 12:03 PM 10-29-2006_


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: For those with light colored interiors (dcowan699)*

David,
Do they have a web site?
Stefano


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: For those with light colored interiors (Motorista)*

Whats the price for a can
Tony


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: For those with light colored interiors (plastech)*

After calling the number, I got referred to a local dealer that sells the stuff. However, I got the run around as he kept wanting me to buy a different brand that he had on hand. I called back to get a new dealer and headquarters will not give me a new contact salesman







I'm not giving up. I know of a dealership that can get it for me. Please try that number I gave at the start of the thread. You may have better luck than I did. If so, tell him the part # and if you can get it, then let us know how you fared. Give me a couple of days to contact my dealer and I will report what I find.


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: For those with light colored interiors (dcowan699)*

Please re-host the pictures.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: For those with light colored interiors (maverixz)*

Photos rehosted.


----------



## noahas (Dec 7, 2005)

I HIGHLY recommend for cleaning the carpets (particularly the beige ones) a product from a company called DuraGloss. They are out of North Carolina and make an excellent line of car care products that are inexpensive and work very well. Their "Fabric and Carpet Cleaner" is also referred to as DuraGloss 451. It is available at several national car parts locations or direct from DuraGloss.
Locally, there is a CarQuest which didn't have it usually, but when I asked about it, had it delivered later that day for me from their local distribution center.
Sadly, I usually get inspiration to take pictures after I complete something (which makes the before shot awfully tough), but this is a spray foam product that with gentle agitation from a brush, cleans amazingly well once the carpet dries.
Here's a link to their site:
http://www.duragloss.com/product.asp?pid=306


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (noahas)*

Plain old laundry detergent works remarkably well also.


----------



## VWVictoria (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I cleaned mine last weekend with a solution of Woolite and warm water in one bucket and clear cold water in another bucket for rinsing then used a shop vac to suck the water out of the carpets, they came out like new. I was very pleased with the results.
Jeff


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (VWVictoria)*

Agreed, Woolite is an excellent detergent to use for cleaning the inside of the car. I use Woolite to clean the leather seats - it yields great results.
Michael


----------



## testarossaguy (Aug 13, 2007)

*Where to get good floor mats?*

I have the sonnen beige interior. To protect the beige floor mats, I put a set of black Audi A8 mats I had on the shelf, over the top of them. What surprised me was how good the black mats look with the beige interior. Is there any place other than the dealer to get a set of good fitting mats?


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Where to get good floor mats? (testarossaguy)*

Hi Jeffery,
Lloyd Mats: http://www.lloydmats.com/
I have them in my W12. See my ad for a picture.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4142636
Yes they look good with the Sonnenbeige interior.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## KonaJack (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Where to get good floor mats? (testarossaguy)*

I just added Cocomats' tan colored Sisal (Agave Fiber) mats to my Sonnenbeige interior and they look fabulous. I've been a sucker for Cocomats in German cars ever since seeing them marketed by Mercedes in the 60's and 70's. They have a certain natural fiber smell which reminds me of how VW's, Bimmers and Mercedes smelled before the age of plastic. The Sisal variety looks more refined than the coconut palm fiber and I think looks more appropriate in the upscale Phaeton interior. I put the regular Cocomats in my Alfa where they do a great job.
http://cocomats.com/


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Where to get good floor mats? (testarossaguy)*

Folks, if you are going to put coco mats or other non-VW mats in your vehicle, please be sure that:
*1)* The mat does not extend sufficiently far forward that it is near the accelerator pedal when the accelerator pedal is fully depressed, and;
*2)* That you anchor your mats to the footwell floor somehow to prevent the mats from sliding forward and fouling the accelerator pedal when the accelerator pedal is fully depressed.
On two occasions (once 5 years ago, once 3 years ago), we had a forum member make a post about their wonderful new aftermarket mats (coco mats, or nice plush velour mats), and then about 3 months later, the same two members were making posts about how their car suddenly _"ran away at full throttle, there was nothing they could do to stop it, how could this happen, I'm gonna sue somebody and everybody..."_
It didn't take the rest of us very long to figure out that their aftermarket mats had slid forward under the accelerator pedal (or, in once case, actually extended so far forward that they covered up the little round button on the floor under the accelerator pedal), and that was the reason for the unwanted acceleration - the accelerator pedal got jammed in place by the mat.
So, safety first, OK?
Michael


----------



## testarossaguy (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Where to get good floor mats? (PanEuropean)*

Good Points Michael. Many cars suffer from "floor mat cruise control". I looked on line at the Lloyds Mats vendors, but all they show is for Beetles, not the Phaeton. I guess I'll have to give them a call.


----------



## george777 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Run-away Mats!*

I have the Cocomats - Sisal Tan - and never had an 'issue' with these. Never even heard of such a thing(?)







. I've stored the original mats (they do get dirty fairly quick)...and think these Sisal mats looks even better. 
So I say go for 'em!!!


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Where to get good floor mats? (testarossaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *testarossaguy* »_ I looked on line at the Lloyds Mats vendors, but all they show is for Beetles, not the Phaeton. I guess I'll have to give them a call.

Try this Jeffery:http://www.floormatexpress.com/shop-by-mat/carpet/luxe/configure/volkswagen/phaeton/2004
Regards,
Brent


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Where to get good floor mats? (W126C)*

I purchased mats at http://www.GGBailey.com and have been very happy with them. They come with the appropriate tie-downs and do not interfere with pedal operation.


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Where to get good floor mats? (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_I purchased mats at http://www.GGBailey.com and have been very happy with them. They come with the appropriate tie-downs and do not interfere with pedal operation.

Chris -
Did you get the leopard print ones?








Nate


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Where to get good floor mats? (ruddyone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruddyone* »_Chris -
Did you get the leopard print ones?








Nate

Do I _*LOOK*_ like Quagmire?







I'm more of a "classical" person -- figure Oriental or Persian rugs, please.


----------



## 05Phaeton (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Where to get good floor mats? (testarossaguy)*

Hi,
Since I have owned Jaguar Vanden Plas models in the past, I wanted to see if I could find thick Sheep Wool carpets for the Phaeton and I did!
The web site is : http://www.comfysheep.com and there is a section for Sheepskin Floor Mats in Automobiles. I was able to order a set which were shaped and bound in the correct configuration for the Phaeton. They look great and feel exactly as they do in a Vanden Plas. Naturally, they are Very expensive when compared to most mats, but I thought that I would mention it just in case you would like these.
They can be ordered in a variety of colors also to match the interior.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Where to get good floor mats? (05Phaeton)*

WOW! you are not kidding. they are $600+ lol. but look great haha


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Where to get good floor mats? (testarossaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *testarossaguy* »_I have the sonnen beige interior. Is there any place other than the dealer to get a set of good fitting mats?

Since you live with Michigan winters you might want something more water/stain/dirt resistant than loop pile carpeting or natual fibers for your mats. I use something called Rhino Mats in all my cars. 
http://www.autoupgrade.net/Pro...-DUP1
Pix and colors on website are accurate. At least for the tan and charcoal mats that I have in two cars. Good fit in my Phaeton without all the interference concerns.
Name is accurate. Hides an amazing amount of dirt without showing and wears like iron, unlike natural fibers like sisal and coco. Material is a synthetic fiber from Europe. Ribbed design is nice, even in a Phaeton.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Where to get good floor mats? (testarossaguy)*

*Archival Note: * Related discussions that are all listed in the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category):
Keeping Sun Beige Carpets Clean
Phaeton Winter (rubber) Floormats (European factory specification product)
....- Matching rear 'gummi' floormats 
"Monster Mat" Winter (rubber) Floormats (North American DriverGear product)
....More rubber floormat discussion
Lightweight Foam Trunk Liner for Phaeton (VW Product)
Trunk Liner with cargo blocks (third party manufacturer product)
Michael


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: How to clean Sun Beige carpet (GTI2lo)*

*I like this answer the best!








*

_Quote, originally posted by *GTI2lo* »_You could just order a set of the darker charcoal mats. We've had a few do this at the dealer. Just makes life a little simpler.


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

Flipping back to cleaning carpets (both automotive as well as residential). Did you know that most carpet stain removers actually void your manufactures warrantee? There is a product called TECH Stain Remover that will take out almost any stain from your carpeting, upholstery and clothing. It's the only cleaner approved by the Carpet and Rug Institute (who knew there was such a thing??). Might be a good bet for those with Sun Beige interiors.
Ron


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

*Fabric Cleaner for headliner material?*

I have a a few dark greasy hand prints from my mechanic on the fabric of my A-pillars. Any personal recommendations on cleaners for this fabric? It's a little harder to clean since you can't remove it from the car. If I don't get any good ideas, I'll probably try the stuff listed below:



Rowayton said:


> Flipping back to cleaning carpets (both automotive as well as residential). Did you know that most carpet stain removers actually void your manufactures warrantee? There is a product called TECH Stain Remover that will take out almost any stain from your carpeting, upholstery and clothing. It's the only cleaner approved by the Carpet and Rug Institute (who knew there was such a thing??). Might be a good bet for those with Sun Beige interiors.
> Ron


----------

